# Forgot to wash the gravel



## ellyabillion

I just filled my tank and I forgot to wash the gravel. Argh! Of course, the water is all cloudy with sediment. 

I have the filter running right now in hopes that it will clear the water, but I think the particles may be too fine. Would it be better to turn off the filter and let the sediment settle out, or should I just vacuum out the water and start over?

I'm hoping to start cycling it w/o fish, and I have a couple of plants hanging out in their bags that I'd like to put in sooner than later.

Thanks!!


----------



## susankat

I would just drain it and wash the gravel then fill it back up.


----------



## choylifutsoccer

Definitely drain the tank and wash the gravel. You don't know what kind of junk got on the gravel after it left the manufacturer, which is probably why the package usually tells you to rinse it.
I don't think it would be too harmful, but I would just do it for the peace of mind.


----------



## James0816

No need to break it down. Pack your filter with poly-fil material and do water changes. During the water change, gravel vac to stir things up.


----------



## ellyabillion

Yesterday, I decided to suck some of the water out with a shop-vac. Holy cow those things are powerful! DH was not exactly pleased, as I had to get him to help me to move the full shop-vac over the carpet. :/ 

The water is significantly clearer today, but I can see junk floating in it, especially at the top. I think I'll use the gravel vacuum to do some rinsing/partial water changes. I want to get things moving as I have a couple of plants hanging out in their bags. They're fine for now, but I don't want them in there too long. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## flyin-lowe

Shop vacs are made to handle wet stuff but you will ruin it if you are just sucking up water with it.


----------



## ellyabillion

Uh oh. Does it matter if it's a wet/dry vac, because that's what it is. We've sucked up water with it before, and it worked fine afterwards. *question

I'm doing additional vacuum outs with a gravel vacuum because it's easier for me to handle one bucket at a time versus the huge shop vac. 

Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## MediaHound

There's also water clarification drops you can drop in there. They will basically coagulate and bind the small particles and make them bigger and drop them and also let them filter catch them easier. If you find yourself at the fish store, might want to get a small bottle and squirt some in there.


----------



## ellyabillion

MediaHound said:


> There's also water clarification drops you can drop in there. They will basically coagulate and bind the small particles and make them bigger and drop them and also let them filter catch them easier. If you find yourself at the fish store, might want to get a small bottle and squirt some in there.


Hey, that's a good idea! I'll probably be there in the next week or so to get another bag of gravel, which I'll remember to rinse.


----------

